# Butter London Polish Chipping



## MissLindaJean (Sep 17, 2012)

What are you using for base and top coats? I always use Seche Vite and remember why lol..just did my nails and tried a new top coat...started peeling and chipped within the same day!


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 17, 2012)

I use Borghese top/base coat but it's almost impossible for me to find but that works wonderfully. I have heard Seche Vite is amazeballs too lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 17, 2012)

I may have heard on another thread that one of the ladies commented on Seche Vite not being compatible with some polishes, but can't say it was BL specifically... Did you apply Seche Vite while the polish was still wet? Maybe try an Essie top coat or Sally Hansen hard as nails next time. I've used Seche Vite on a lot of polishes, but not with BL..just finally bought some and haven't tried them out yet lol.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 17, 2012)

I've tried my butterLONDON polishes with a whole smattering of different base and top coats (even my HG base/top combo, Orly Bonder and Seche Vite). It ALWAYS chips for me on day 1 or 2, even when I am not doing any "out of the ordinary" activities. I don't think the formula agrees with my chemistry. I certainly can't get the wear that others get out of it!


----------



## oOliveColored (Sep 17, 2012)

I have used most every polish brand out there and BL always chips on day one for me and the colors always look and feel chalky.

In my opinion, BL is just an example of great packaging and poor product.


----------



## Ivansmom (Sep 18, 2012)

I do lots of handwashing, lots of other work with my hands... I finally found the secret for the Butter London polishes... 1). First buff the tops of your nails with parts 1-3 of a 4 part nail buffer; 2). Deborah Lippmann 2 second nail primer; 3) Deborah Lippmann hydrating base coat; 4) 2 coats of Butter London; 4) Deborah Lippmann top coat. I have had so much luck with her products, it makes every polish last longer. I can usually get at least 8 days out of a mani using this technique. It's worth every penny. My nails aren't peeling anymore and they are way stronger.


----------



## xiehan (Sep 20, 2012)

I painted my nails on Monday with Butter London's HRH, which I'd ordered during the Ulta sale. It's now a full three days later and my nails still look as flawless as the day when I first painted them. No chips, not even tipwear, nothing.

My technique was: buffing my nails, 1 coat of Zoya Anchor, 3 coats of HRH including wrapping the tips twice (since it's a bit sheer and I was doing fairly thin coats), and 1 coat of Zoya Armor.

I'm not 100% in love with Zoya Armor because it's a bit thick and seems to have become thicker over time (and I've only had it for about 4 months) so it's not easy to apply smoothly, but when I can get it to apply it does seem to last forever. I've had manis last 7-10 days using the Anchor+Armor combo. And at least they are both 3-free and Armor doesn't have any problems with shrinkage, which are the two reasons why I refuse to use Seche.


----------

